# New - pregnancy problems



## Zephyr442 (Mar 10, 2014)

i'm currently living with a cat who was pregnant. she might still be, i dunno. but she had two kittens while we were shopping. one didn't make it, and i'm staying awake with the one that's still alive. so yeah, i'm new here. might be a new cat parent if this baby makes it ^^


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Keep your fingers crossed. Feed momacat "Kitten" food, preferably canned, and no-grain (no corn, wheat, barley, rice or soy) as she will need the higher protein and fat for nourishment while nursing.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Normal litters are 3-5 kittens, so she may have more to come. Can you tell if she's still having contractions at all? (You should be able to tell just by looking at her and watching her muscle movements.)

It's not uncommon for cats to take several hours between births. My last pregnant foster had 3 in about 2 hours, then waited 2 more hours before popping out a fourth.

Will you be getting mom spayed once the kittens are weaned? (Or sooner, if this other one doesn't make it either)


----------

